# Javascript-Popups öffnen sich nicht



## Lancelot (26. Jun 2006)

hiho,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin und auch einer mit die Lösung meines Problems nennen kann. Es geht um  Javascript. Popups, die sich über Javascript öffnen lassen, öffnen sich bei mir nicht, ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Als erstes dachte ich, dass es ein Problem mit der Firewall sein konnte, mittlerweile habe ich sie abgeschaltet, ging nicht, dann deinstalliert, ging auch nicht. Das selbe mit dem Antiviren Programm. ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Das halten der Strg-Taste hat auch nichts gebracht. Java habe ich auch schon mehrere Male neu installiert, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. In den Optionen ist Javascript und ActivX-Scripting ebenfalls aktiviert. Selbst eine Neuinstallation von Windows hat nichts gebracht

Die Befehle 
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll [Enter-Taste]
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll [Enter-Taste]
regsvr32 Shell32.dll [Enter-Taste] (nur unter Windows 2000/XP)
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll [Enter-Taste]
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll [Enter-Taste]
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll [Enter-Taste]
regsvr32 Browseui.dll [Enter-Taste]
habe ich auch schon unter Ausführen eingegeben, ebenfalls ohne erfolg.

Andere Java sachen, wie z.b. Applets lassen sich auch Problemlos öffnen. sprich ich kann ein Javachat auch benutzen. Oder eine Navigation, die sich per Javascript erweitern lässt, lässt sich auch öffnen. Ebenfalls Javagames funktionieren einwandfrei

Es ist lediglich bei einem Popup der Fall (Kein Popupblocker aktiv, vor einiger Zeit mal den Yahoo Popupblocker, aber der ist wieder deinstalliert und die Einträhe in der Registrierung habe ich auch entfernt), der Befehl der in der statusleiste steht lautet z.B.: "javascript:Open...". Da gibt es immer Probleme bei mir, egal welche Seite es ist.

Ich habe Windows 2000 SP 4 und IE6.

Habe es auch unter anderen Browsern ausprobiert (Firefox & Opera), aber hier hatte ich das selbe Problem.
Eine Neuinstallation des IE hat auch, wie sollte es anders sein, nichts gebracht

Hat jemand für mich die Lösung parat?


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jun 2006)

Deine Hoffnung richtig zu sein, war vergebens, denn Java ist nicht gleich JavaScript.

**moved**


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jun 2006)

Lancelot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Popups, die sich über Javascript öffnen lassen, öffnen sich bei mir nicht



Sind es Seiten im Internet bei denen Popups nicht mehr funktionieren oder eine Seite von dir?

Falls letzteres, probier doch mal einen anderen Browser oder poste den relevanten
HTML-Quelltext.


			
				Lancelot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java habe ich auch schon mehrere Male neu installiert, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.


Was (siehe AlArenal) vergebliche Liebesmüh' war.



			
				Lancelot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In den Optionen ist Javascript ...ebenfalls aktiviert.



Was sagt denn die Java*Script*-Konsole?


----------



## Lancelot (28. Jun 2006)

Nein, es ist keine eigene Seite von mir.

Und die Javascript-Konsole sagt:



> Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE) [nsIWebNavigation.loadURI]"  nsresult: "0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/viewSource.js :: viewSource :: line 145"  data: no]



auf einer anderen Seite, wo sich Popups via Javascript öffnen sollten, sagte sie:


> Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE) [nsIWebNavigation.loadURI]"  nsresult: "0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/viewSource.js :: viewSource :: line 145"  data: no]



Das selbe also.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jun 2006)

Dann sind wir hier wohl überfragt.

Versuchs doch mal in einem JavaScript-Forum  ???:L


----------



## Lancelot (28. Jun 2006)

mmhm, naja, trotzdem danke


----------

